# Proper shutdown method?



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

Having issues with my 622s after the new updates (brief pixelization/sound loss/loss of connection message). Is this from the updates (new "Dish on Demand" menu), or am I losing it?

I have rebooted many times, but problem persists. How do you shut the DVR down (dead, cold OFF) properly so I can unplug it and then restart?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Holding the power button till it resets. If you are already doing that, when nothing is recording, but the receiver is on, unplug it, wait a couple of minutes and plug it back in. Also make sure it isn't a coincedence, and check your connections, and see what the sat signals are.....


----------



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info on cold shut down.

The flakey connection issue is only 3-4 weeks old; never had any problems before that, and only one 622 is giving me the brief lost connection message.

Still scratching my head on that?

Jim


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

You might also try running Check Switch. I've found that sometimes fixes mystery problems.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jaymz said:


> Thanks for the info on cold shut down.
> 
> The flakey connection issue is only 3-4 weeks old; never had any problems before that, and only one 622 is giving me the brief lost connection message.
> 
> ...


Perhaps weather changed ? Rain happened ? - You can't say nothing changed at last.


----------



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

Finally was able to catch the error message that was flashing onscreen: #12. Seems to have something to do with internal connection w/SmartCard. Removed card and rebooted, but still no joy. Went online with Dish support and after telling them I had rebooted the receiver many times (as he suggested), he said they would be replacing the unit with a new (not refurb) one and shipping 2nd day air for $15 (incl return shipping on defective unit). He offered me a $6/mo repair service, but I declined (why add that when they are replacing the defective unit for just the shipping fee???).

I'm happy with the support, but wondering if you guys have any observations.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

jaymz said:


> ... he said they would be replacing the unit with a new (not refurb) one ...
> 
> I'm happy with the support, but wondering if you guys have any observations?


One observation, Jim. I'd wait and see if you *actually* receive a *new* unit.


----------



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

SaltiDawg said:


> One observation, Jim. I'd wait and see if you *actually* receive a *new* unit.


Yeah, I'll believe it when I see it!

Jim


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Pencil eraser and rubbing alcohol - clean contacts of the card first.


----------



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

Replacement receiver fixed the problem; a refurb'd one is what I got, but it looks great.

Jim


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And you final verdict ? Close the thread ?


----------



## jaymz (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, that kind of wraps it up for me.

Jim


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

jaymz said:


> Replacement receiver fixed the problem; a refurb'd one is what I got, but it looks great.
> 
> Jim


My 2nd refurb unit has lasted longer than the original brand new unit. fwiw.


----------

